# Small Eye dropper thingys???



## skillet (Oct 6, 2010)

Greetings....it seems the cooking shows..Top Chef or Iron Chef, to name a couple are now becoming my nightmare!! Client wants an app that is a tasting salad ....she saw ( and yes I have seen as well ) what looks like a disposable eye dropper with a longer pick on the end to skewer a cherry tom maybe a slice of Mozz and basil leaf..with the idea that you sqeeze the dropper ( that's been filled with a dressing of some sort ) while eating the cherry tom. I have seen it used for desserts as well. Any idea where to purchase this eye dropper.....and better yet does anyone know what they are actually called. Thanks so much for any light you can shed on this item

Heidi


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Are you looking for something like this ?





  








eye dropper.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Jul 13, 2013







They sell these at most chocolate and supply stores. They sell for about 15 cents a unit not far from me. I have seen these since 2010 at chocolatière stores here in Montreal.

There must be an online source you can find these at or not far from you.

Maybe someone will post a source soon.


----------



## skillet (Oct 6, 2010)

Yes, I believe that is it..may I ask?...is the skewer end fairly thin...thin enough to say..stick in a piece of fruit or veggie. We do have several candy making/chocolate making stores locally and will check with them. Thank you so much for taking the time out of your weekend to help..maybe someone will know a source to purchase in bulk. Again Thanks

heidi


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

Isnt that just a pipette? Comes in many sizes...


----------



## skillet (Oct 6, 2010)

That's exactly what they are..pipettes....on a two day brain fart and could not think of just "what" they were called. Thank you and I ordered them ...still not sure in what capacity they will be used but will get that figured out soon. Again Thank you, heidi


----------

